# Scottish Meet (15th September) **UPDATE ON PAGE 1**



## AberdeenAudi (Dec 6, 2006)

*Preferred Location*​
Inverness and beyond25.88%Oban to Skye1029.41%Grampian area720.59%Fife area617.65%Glasgow area38.82%Edinburgh area617.65%


----------



## AberdeenAudi (Dec 6, 2006)

Update from RK07.

To confirm that there is a Scottish meet on the 15/16 September in Fort William. We will be staying here ---> www.clanmacduff.co.uk . If you would like to book a room please call using the contact details on the website and ask for Mrs Fyfe.

The plan is to meet a 12 (midday) and head off to Skye. I'll sort some maps out a things like that for when we meet and fingers crossed, the weather will be stunning 8)

We'll then be heading back to the hotel for the evening a grab some nosh.

On the Sunday I'll organise a smaller cruise which will ultimately head back to the A9 - this should allow people to make an easy journey home.

List to far is:

*RK07* 2 Staying Saturday
*Mac's TT* 2 Staying Saturday
*VeeDubDan* 2 Staying Saturday
*Jock* 2 Staying Saturday
*KammyTT* 2 Staying Saturday
*TT Broonster* 2 Staying Saturday
*Skydiver* 1 Staying Saturday
*Raptor UK* 2 Staying 
*Wallsendmag * TBC

** I'd also like to add a quick thank you to everyone who has used their experience to give me some guidance as how I can improve a few things and in general to keep the thread running. Its been a long July and even longer start to August so all your help is appreciated  **

Courtesy of mac's TT:
SUGGESTION

RK07 - Aberdeen 
KammyTT - Aberdeen 
VeeDubDan - Aberdeen 
Skydiver - Kirriemuir 
Mac's TT - Glasgow 
Jock - Linlithgow 
TT Broonster - West Lothian 
Raptor UK - Spennymuir 
Wallsendmag - Newcastle 

RED - Drive down to meet Skydiver 
DARK BLUE - meet with mac in Glasgow or Jock/Broonster in Edinburgh/Stirling. 
DARK BLUE/BLUE and ORANGE - meet in Crianlarich

Everyone meet up in Invergarry en route to Skye.

If wallsendmag and raptoruk are staying overnight in Ft William then they can either wait to meet there or go up to Invergarry to meet the Northern contingent.










Idea on the Saturday will be to travel from Invergarry, across to Lochlash and then round to Dunveggan Castle which is not shown on this map but is on the very west side of Skye. The loop which you can see which circles the word Skye is the suggested route.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You missed off Newcastle :lol: but the further south the better.


----------



## AberdeenAudi (Dec 6, 2006)

Andy

Don't start the English stuff - not everyone knows Jim and I are both English and we may be socially excluded if word gets out 

Sounds like a vote for Inverness then :roll: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

AberdeenAudi said:


> Andy
> 
> Don't start the English stuff - not everyone knows Jim and I are both English and we may be socially excluded if word gets out
> 
> Sounds like a vote for Inverness then :roll: :wink:


Just voted ,it wasn't Inverness,are the R8s making an appearance again?


----------



## AberdeenAudi (Dec 6, 2006)

More chance of getting a photo of the RS4 at the last meet than seeing an R8 at this one I'm afraid - at least one being driven by me or Jim 

We might arrive in a MKI just to balance things because the last two times have been in a MKII and we have to be seen as being impartial


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

I like the wide open roads of the Highlands but it might be difficult getting accommodation there in August for those planning an overnight. What about a September weekend?

But, I am easy - as everyone knows!

Jock

8)


----------



## AberdeenAudi (Dec 6, 2006)

jock said:


> I like the wide open roads of the Highlands but it might be difficult getting accommodation there in August for those planning an overnight. What about a September weekend?
> 
> But, I am easy - as everyone knows!
> 
> ...


Any weekend in September is good for me apart from the 1st week. For some reason I think we might be busy on the 1st September...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sat 15th September ,long weekend no football seems ideal.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> I like the wide open roads of the Highlands but it might be difficult getting accommodation there in August for those planning an overnight. What about a September weekend?
> 
> But, I am easy - as everyone knows!
> 
> ...


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Anywhere will do, just as long as I'm not on roster that weekend. Royal Deeside Ballater.Balmoral would be nice also. September also good for me


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Thank you Matthew! 

I admit...... I have been neglecting my duties 

With the way things are at the moment, I'll/we'll be there if we can  ............ but with 3 house moves within the next 3 months followed by a holiday mid September (gonna need it!), I best not commit to any dates just now :?

Hev x


----------



## AberdeenAudi (Dec 6, 2006)

Sounds like the 15th September is the new suggested date - will anyone be bringing a 57 plate car with them?

Does anyone have any suggestions regarding what we can do. Obviously this would be location depending but it may also help us work that one out. Looks like Oban/Skye is an early favourite - just hope that the weather is kind


----------



## goodbrand (Mar 19, 2007)

To be honest, do we ever get good weather, especially the way this summer has been :?

But then, is september still summer??


----------



## AberdeenAudi (Dec 6, 2006)

goodbrand said:


> To be honest, do we ever get good weather, especially the way this summer has been :?
> 
> But then, is september still summer??


Its been an odd 12 months to be honest. We never really had a winter especially considering the harsh winter before. I climb on the Munros alot and I was on top of Cairngorm in December together with one of my labradors and the weather was fine, just snow underfoot.

Still, nothing beats the west coast when the weather is good. Not even the infamous midges can ruin it for me.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

mac's TT said:


> Anywhere will do, just as long as I'm not on roster that weekend. Royal Deeside Ballater.Balmoral would be nice also. September also good for me


Planning on popping in on the Queen for a cup of tea?! :lol:

Wherever the location it could be a fun trip, hopefully we will be having a late summer and the weather will be good.

As for ordering a S5 Matthew....don't tempt me!!! I've already sold one kidney for the TT! :lol:


----------



## AberdeenAudi (Dec 6, 2006)

VeeDubDan said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > Anywhere will do, just as long as I'm not on roster that weekend. Royal Deeside Ballater.Balmoral would be nice also. September also good for me
> ...


On a slightly serious note I did contact Balmoral about arranging a meet there! They do actually arrange these but it has to be between April and July if I remember correctly.

I tried to arrange this for a staff event - I recently took everyone out in an RS4, Cab 3.2, TTC, Q7 and an S3 - and looked into doing this. It looked very good and was not expensive considering the experience factor. Maybe next year...

Anyway, would I be right in assuming that you still have one kidney left to sell? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

AberdeenAudi said:


> Sounds like the 15th September is the new suggested date - will anyone be bringing a 57 plate car with them?
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions regarding what we can do. Obviously this would be location depending but it may also help us work that one out. Looks like Oban/Skye is an early favourite - just hope that the weather is kind


I was going to say we could bring a 07 but the Aygo wil be a 03 by then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

anytime and place just not too far away from aberdeen, keep me posted matt

oh and any other cars i can have as loan while my TT is in for its 40k service other than the boring a4 that ( normal ) people get :roll:


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

AberdeenAudi said:


> Anyway, would I be right in assuming that you still have one kidney left to sell? :wink:


You should get a transfer to the Audi Sales Dept!!!!


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

AberdeenAudi said:


> Sounds like the 15th September is the new suggested date - will anyone be bringing a 57 plate car with them?
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions regarding what we can do. Obviously this would be location depending but it may also help us work that one out. Looks like Oban/Skye is an early favourite - just hope that the weather is kind


I have no idea why, but I was thinking about this place the other week. I've not been since I was a kid, but it appears to be good...if you believe their website.

But perhaps it's too far north? Would be scenic though!

http://uk.glenfiddich.com/distillery/index.html


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

VeeDubDan said:


> AberdeenAudi said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like the 15th September is the new suggested date - will anyone be bringing a 57 plate car with them?
> ...


----------



## AberdeenAudi (Dec 6, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> anytime and place just not too far away from aberdeen, keep me posted matt
> 
> oh and any other cars i can have as loan while my TT is in for its 40k service other than the boring a4 that ( normal ) people get :roll:


Are you wanting me to agree that you are not normal? :wink: I'll see what I can do nearer to the time.



> Sounds like the 15th September is the new suggested date - will anyone be bringing a 57 plate car with them?
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions regarding what we can do. Obviously this would be location depending but it may also help us work that one out. Looks like Oban/Skye is an early favourite - just hope that the weather is kind
> 
> ...


Looks good - my only reservation is that it wasn't that long ago that everyone was up near Aviemore which is fairly nearby?

Any more for any more?

PS. Can everyone check out the For Sale section as I think Dan will be flogging his kidney... about Â£38k would do :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

well semi normal, i was at the glenfiddich distillery last year, very good but im going on a whisky trail next weekend with the parents so dont want to go there :wink:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Distillery Visits and car club meets don't go in my opinion. :lol:

Anyway, I have been locked in at Glenfiddich on a previous occasion and I was not a pretty sight the following day! So what's new says Hev!!!

Jock

8)


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi there,

I am so [smiley=zzz.gif] after getting to bed at 4 this morning after a hard days graft. The central belt would do me just fine, as I drive up and down the country all week and only get home at weekends. The last thing I want to do is drive all over scotland at the weekend. If the cruise like going to Donnington is anything to go by, ill have to reconsider as it cost me Â£95 in fuel just to get to the hotel. To me a cruise is a cruise and not a race. I know other people were in the same boat for the cost etc. :idea: :idea:

I could make enquiries, a friend of mine owns the Royal Dunkeld Hotel, in Dunkeld just in case nobody knows where it is and if possible, who ever wants to stay over can and that way we would all be in the one place, just a suggestion, While I remember, what about a xmas night out?

Cheers

drive safely jj


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi there,

I am so [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] after getting to bed at 4 this morning after a hard days graft. The central belt would do me just fine, as I drive up and down the country all week and only get home at weekends. The last thing I want to do is drive all over scotland at the weekend. If the cruise like going to Donnington is anything to go by, ill have to reconsider as it cost me Â£95 in fuel just to get to the hotel. [smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] To me a cruise is a cruise and not a race. I know other people were in the same boat for the cost etc. :idea: :idea:

I could make enquiries, a friend of mine owns the Royal Dunkeld Hotel, in Dunkeld just in case nobody knows where it is and if possible, who ever wants to stay over can and that way we would all be in the one place, just a suggestion, While I remember, what about a xmas night out?

Cheers

drive safely jj


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

I voted Oban to Skye, but only because me & the wife are off work anyway! 

Anywhere with good driving roads, nice scenery and a nice watering hole at the end of it is fine with us.

Looking forward to it already, wherever it may be.....


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Juggernot jugs said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am so [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] after getting to bed at 4 this morning after a hard days graft. The central belt would do me just fine, as I drive up and down the country all week and only get home at weekends. The last thing I want to do is drive all over scotland at the weekend. If the cruise like going to Donnington is anything to go by, ill have to reconsider *as it cost me Â£95 in fuel *just to get to the hotel. [smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] To me a cruise is a cruise and not a race. I know other people were in the same boat for the cost etc. :idea: :idea:
> 
> ...


If it cost you Â£95 in fuel to get to the hotel either your injection system needs checking or....... wait in a minute, yes I know what's wrong you were following Hevnav, of course!!!
:lol: 
I averaged 31.4 mph in a 3.2 on the same journey so you should have bettered that. But, Dunkeld is fine with me.

Jock

8)


----------



## AberdeenAudi (Dec 6, 2006)

Evening all

Long day at work and never got chance of getting near to the Forum.

Its always good when there is a landslide favourite :roll: :lol:

I'm down to England tomorrow night and back up on Sunday so I'll have a think and post up a couple of ideas at the start of next week. There is plenty of time to go until September so no great rush.

Keep posting the ideas and I'll catch up on Monday


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Juggernot jugs said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am so [smiley=zzz.gif] after getting to bed at 4 this morning after a hard days graft. The central belt would do me just fine, as I drive up and down the country all week and only get home at weekends. The last thing I want to do is drive all over scotland at the weekend. If the cruise like going to Donnington is anything to go by, ill have to reconsider as it cost me Â£95 in fuel just to get to the hotel. To me a cruise is a cruise and not a race. I know other people were in the same boat for the cost etc. :idea: :idea:
> 
> ...


Any better on the way home then??


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

Juggernot jugs said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am so [smiley=zzz.gif] after getting to bed at 4 this morning after a hard days graft. The central belt would do me just fine, as I drive up and down the country all week and only get home at weekends. The last thing I want to do is drive all over scotland at the weekend. If the cruise like going to Donnington is anything to go by, ill have to reconsider as it cost me Â£95 in fuel just to get to the hotel. To me a cruise is a cruise and not a race. I know other people were in the same boat for the cost etc. :idea: :idea:
> 
> ...


Hi again jj, xmas night out sounds good to me [smiley=thumbsup.gif] .Am away for 15th september though but hope you all have a great day 8) cheers Dougie


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The 15th is out for us too................... we'll be sampling the New York life for a wee while............ 3 house moves within 7 weeks - the last one being on the 7th September, we are gonna need a holiday!!!

Hev x


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

doubtful for us - it's our first wedding anniversary that weekend and we move house 2 weeks after that - busy time :-/
cheers


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

purplequeen said:


> doubtful for us - it's our first wedding anniversary that weekend and we move house 2 weeks after that - busy time :-/
> cheers


What seen the light and moving over the hill to be beside the posh folk??

8)


----------



## AberdeenAudi (Dec 6, 2006)

Morning all

Apologies for the delay in updating the thread - I was caught up in the floods at the weekend down in England and have been chasing my tail ever since.

The percentages appear to favour the west coast with my only reservation being that not so many will attend. However if we go with the vote provisionally and see how many takers we have then we can always change things if required.

So; *Saturday 15th September* - Head out to Skye, Eileen Donan Castle at Lochlash and then over the bridge on Skye itself. I'll try to load some photos up at home of the views when I took an A6 over there. It was incredibly beautiful and the roads are pretty good too.

There is the The Aros Experience which I have not been to personally but always tempted whenever I have passed it and numerous other places to visit.

Please let me know if you are interested and we'll see where we go from there.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Seems ok to me , just the one day ? Long way for a couple of hours.


----------



## AberdeenAudi (Dec 6, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Seems ok to me , just the one day ? Long way for a couple of hours.


Can look to research accomodation if everyone would prefer to make it two days.... I suppose we could organise a BBQ between us all and a few other things such as that :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

AberdeenAudi said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Seems ok to me , just the one day ? Long way for a couple of hours.
> ...


Now that sounds like a plan ,don't think we would go all that way for a daytrip . :?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 10, 2006)

AberdeenAudi said:


> So; Saturday 15th *August* - Head out to Skye, Eileen Donan Castle at Lochlash and then over the bridge on Skye itself. I'll try to load some photos up at home of the views when I took an A6 over there. It was incredibly beautiful and the roads are pretty good too.


Take it that's meant to be September not August!

--Richard


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The front at Plockton would be a great photo op :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

so how long a drive is that then matt?

do you have a car for my service yet or is it an a4 :roll:


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

If this is Sept 15th I would be up for this. I have just joined the TTOC pack posted yesterday (Friday) :lol: Do you have to be i the TTOC to come on these events?

I am getting bored of nobody round here sharing my enthusism for the TT


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

jock said:


> purplequeen said:
> 
> 
> > doubtful for us - it's our first wedding anniversary that weekend and we move house 2 weeks after that - busy time :-/
> ...


We applied to be poash but wur turned doon so thocht tae stay local-likes an' spread the guid word aboot the TT among the hill-billies ;-)
Yee-haaaaaa saddle up


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

skydiver said:


> If this is Sept 15th I would be up for this. I have just joined the TTOC pack posted yesterday (Friday) :lol: Do you have to be i the TTOC to come on these events?
> 
> I am getting bored of nobody round here sharing my enthusism for the TT


get yourself along to the meeting, you dont have to be a member, and you will find loads of things to talk about not all TT stuff you will enjoy it.


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

purplequeen said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > purplequeen said:
> ...


Sounds like that Bo'ness water has taken effect. I was born there actually but was asked to leave when I got a job. :lol:

Jock

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> purplequeen said:
> 
> 
> > jock said:
> ...


Sounds like that Bo'ness water has taken effect. I was born there actually but was asked to leave when I got a job. :lol:

Jock

you still doing that paper round :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > purplequeen said:
> ...


No, the paper shop blew away! :lol:

Jock


----------



## AberdeenAudi (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quick post to let everyone know that this will be my last post on the forum as 'AberdeenAudi'. I have taken this decision for a few reasons but as some of you know, I am a genuine Audi enthusiast and will continue to contribute but under a different user name and with no connection with work.

I'll still try to orchestrate this meet, hopefully with the help of others, but will do so soley as an out of work activity as opposed to doing it for commercial reasons.

If anyone needs to reach me for work reasons please email me using matthew.brooks at aberdeen.audi.co.uk.

Thanks all

Matthew


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Guess who 

List so far is;

Me
Wallsendmag
Jock
Trev
Mac'sTT
Goodbrand (?)
Veedubdan 
KammyTT (?)
Juggernot Jugs (?)
TT_Broonster
Asmodeus (?)
Skydiver

I've put (?) where I'm not sure so just add to the thread to clarify things. Also, let me know how many are in a car and if kids are coming along so I can plan for that too


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

Am I being dumb or am I correct to assume it is on Sept 15th and not 15th of August, I think it was a typo earlier in the thread but best to check.....


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

skydiver said:


> Am I being dumb or am I correct to assume it is on Sept 15th and not 15th of August, I think it was a typo earlier in the thread but best to check.....


Definately 15th Sept - I'll go back and edit it now.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

I'm still in subject to a decision being made on where we're going and what we're doing! :lol:

If it's something like the west coast I'll probably manage to drag the other half along, otherwise she'll probably just say, "you go play with your forum friends!". :? :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

VeeDubDan said:


> I'm still in subject to a decision being made on where we're going and what we're doing! :lol:
> 
> If it's something like the west coast I'll probably manage to drag the other half along, otherwise she'll probably just say, "you go play with your forum friends!". :? :lol:


She can speak with my wife and spend all day becoming increasingly bitter about the internet :lol:

I'd like it to be the west coast and I think we should get a good turn out so just hope the weather is fine.


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

Cheers for clearing the dates up  Is it going to be an overnight trip? If so I could maybe persuade the other half........


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

skydiver said:


> Cheers for clearing the dates up  Is it going to be an overnight trip? If so I could maybe persuade the other half........


I will be looking to arrange accomodation - nice place, but with a sensible budget in mind - on the Saturday night as it seems most people are keener on that.

I could really do with am indication of who is keen before I phone to barter for discounts


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> skydiver said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers for clearing the dates up  Is it going to be an overnight trip? If so I could maybe persuade the other half........
> ...


Two here


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Count me in, ohh and er in doors will be coming... 8)


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Good stuff 

Right then, the hotel where I normally stay appears a bit pricey. I wouldn't mind but IMO the hotel is not worth 5* money, although the view definately is.

Details here; http://www.islesofglencoe.com/index.htm

Does anyone know anywhere in that area (ie West Coast) that they can recommend? The last thing I want to do is book a hotel as a stab in the dark and find us checking in to Fawlty Towers


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

raptoruk said:


> Count me in, ohh and er in doors will be coming... 8)


More English... I wonder if there will be more English than Scottish at this meet :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> Good stuff
> 
> Right then, the hotel where I normally stay appears a bit pricey. I wouldn't mind but IMO the hotel is not worth 5* money, although the view definately is.
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wild stab in the dark ,we stayed in some chalets in Fort William when we went skiing I wonder what deals they could do ,quiet time of year.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> Good stuff
> 
> Right then, the hotel where I normally stay appears a bit pricey. I wouldn't mind but IMO the hotel is not worth 5* money, although the view definately is.
> 
> ...


Don't plan to stay there unless you like screaming riotous kids, last time I stayed there (new year) the place was full of them. Admittedly 5 of them were mine.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

If it's this neck of the woods we're thinking of how about the hotels shown below? Not that I've been to any!! :lol:

Clan Macduff has a big car park by the looks of it  and is rated second in the area.

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotels-g186544-Lochaber_Scottish_Highlands_Scotland-Hotels.html


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

We stayed at the Clan Macduff 3 or 4 years ago and would certainly go back. No problems there at all - was clean, good brekkie  and the car park is indeed massive! Staff were helpful too (we needed a doctor).


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

You needed a doctor?! Must have been a wild night!


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Ha ha!!! Just looked at the hotel photos again and in one it looks like about 10 Boxsters in a row at the front of the car park! I guess they've had car clubs turn up before! :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Right, I spoke with Clan McDuff last night. They don't offer discounts and prices start from Â£33pppn although this depends on what room you have.

I'm phoning back after lunch to verify how many rooms they have available. However, it would be good if I had a more definite list of people intending to stay. So far this would appear to be;

Me (2)
Wallsendmag (2) 
Jock 
Trev 
Mac'sTT 
Veedubdan (2) 
TT_Broonster (2)
Skydiver (2?)
Raptoruk (2)

Please update the thread as soon as possible and I'll try and get something agreed.

Thanks


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Yes two for me! And if not I'll have more room to stretch out at night! :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

I've just got off the phone from speaking to a very helpful lady who has confirmed that the price would be Â£33pppn on a two sharing basis, bed and breakfast. Please be aware that once paid, it is non refundable.

Their contact number is 01397 702341 and naturally booking is on a first come, first served basis. The person to ask for is Mrs Fyfe. Please quote TT FORUM when you book.

Thanks all 

NB. Their website is www.clanmacduff.co.uk


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Hello, Mrs TT_Broonster here - a room for 2 please, thanks!

(and re. doctor - Broonster contracted an illness thus ruining our holiday, the selfish git...!)


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

TT_Broonster said:


> Hello, Mrs TT_Broonster here - a room for 2 please, thanks!
> 
> (and re. doctor - Broonster contracted an illness thus ruining our holiday, the selfish git...!)


Good stuff - I've amended the list on the previous page - you just need to call the hotel direct to book


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Ok I've just phoned and booked a room for 15th Sept. Spoke to Mrs Fyfe in the end as the lady who answered the phone got a bit confused when I started talking about TTs!! :lol:

Was told I was the first person to call so I have the first choice of rooms! :lol: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

VeeDubDan said:


> Ok I've just phoned and booked a room for 15th Sept. Spoke to Mrs Fyfe in the end as the lady who answered the phone got a bit confused when I started talking about TTs!! :lol:
> 
> Was told I was the first person to call so I have the first choice of rooms! :lol: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Balls! I knew I forgot to do something earlier 

I've now booked and for info, if you pay an extra Â£3pp then you get room with a view. Not sure what the view is of, but its an option.


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Car Park full of our TT's hehe :roll:


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

RK07 said:


> Balls! I knew I forgot to do something earlier
> 
> I've now booked and for info, if you pay an extra Â£3pp then you get room with a view. Not sure what the view is of, but its an option.


Now you tell me!


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

VeeDubDan said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > Balls! I knew I forgot to do something earlier
> ...


I only found out when I asked the question - just phone back and confuse her about cars again :lol:


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

That's Mr & Mrs Broonster booked in! 

Hopefully the doctor will not be required on our stay there this time round


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i will speak to my better half tonight and see what she says, i dont want to book the hotel as last time i had to cancel :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im a definate, will call tonight, im on holiday that week so work cant get in the way this time 8)


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I'm in also  along with my good lady, will book hotel tomorrow.


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

I am in but on my own, my other half thinks its a bit geeky :evil: Ah well she can have the weekend to herself and I can play  Will call tomorrow and book.

Whats the plan so far?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

My significant other is not really into it, but it's either a days driving, an overnight stay in a nice hotel with dinner, drinks and breakfast thrown in or 2 days with a 5 & 8 year old :lol: . No contest really


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

When I told the girlfriend I'd booked the hotel she said, "Isn't a bit odd to be meet people off the internet?!". She doesn't really get the forum.

So I think Matt is right, we will have a table full of bitter and twisted partners who will rip the piss out of us whilst we're all out in the car park! :lol:

But even though she's not that fussed about the cars she's coming along for the scenery! 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

VeeDubDan said:


> When I told the girlfriend I'd booked the hotel she said, "Isn't a bit odd to be meet people off the internet?!". She doesn't really get the forum.
> 
> So I think Matt is right, we will have a table full of bitter and twisted partners who will rip the piss out of us whilst we're all out in the car park! :lol:
> 
> But even though she's not that fussed about the cars she's coming along for the scenery! 8)


Outside in Scotland in September  I'll get me coat :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

VeeDubDan said:


> When I told the girlfriend I'd booked the hotel she said, "Isn't a bit odd to be meet people off the internet?!". She doesn't really get the forum.
> 
> So I think Matt is right, we will have a table full of bitter and twisted partners who will rip the piss out of us whilst we're all out in the car park! :lol:
> 
> But even though she's not that fussed about the cars she's coming along for the scenery! 8)


Maybe shes been checking your browser history and has discovered other forums :lol:

I'll just get a minibus and they can toodle themselves along 5 miles behind


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Yo guy's, are we staying 1 or 2 nights....?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

my partner said the same untill we went to the last meet and had a great time,

we cant wait to go to this one, just sat night for me :wink:

i was in matts office tonight ( another coil gone)

and he seems excited


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> my partner said the same untill we went to the last meet and had a great time,
> 
> we cant wait to go to this one, just sat night for me :wink:
> 
> ...


I'm always excited on a Friday afternoon 

Thats your car ready by the way


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Now booked, Sat night Dinner B&B. Matt can you post up the itinery when you get a chance :wink: , hoping to meet up with others for the cruise up on the Saturday.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

mac's TT said:


> Now booked, Sat night Dinner B&B. Matt can you post up the itinery when you get a chance :wink: , hoping to meet up with others for the cruise up on the Saturday.


I'll have a think about the itinerary over the weekend - the road to Mallaig is a good one.

What time are people aiming to be in Fort William for? I was going to suggest 2pm - thoughts?

Also, can I suggest that everyone books for DBB as the precedent has now been set and its best that we all eat together (not forgetting the need for two tables for forum users and abandonned wives :lol: )


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Also, VeeDubDan was also here earlier and we talked about a mini*-convoy across to Fort William from Aberdeen for anyone who is heading in that direction.

* Do you like what I did there Dan  :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

We will definitely have to pass on this one Matthew  .................. we'll be in New York    ...................... dam, I can't believe I'm missing this 

BTW, so urmmm which A4 is playing an Ipod using MY connector :lol: :lol: :lol: - and here was me thinking I was being REALLY blonde!!!

Hev x


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

mac's TT said:


> Now booked, Sat night Dinner B&B. Matt can you post up the itinery when you get a chance :wink: , *hoping to meet up with others for the cruise up on the Saturday*.


Which way will you be heading up? We're in Armadale, so normally we'd go up the M9 and come off on to the A84, via Callander etc. Take it you'd go up via A81?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Hi Broonster,
We will be joining the A82 at Dumbarton and staying on it all the way to F.William via Crianlarich, best place to meet would be Crianlarich if you want to meet up. Anyone else who wants to meet up en route give us a shout and we can arrange something


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Hotel Booked 8)


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

RK07 said:


> Also, VeeDubDan was also here earlier and we talked about a mini*-convoy across to Fort William from Aberdeen for anyone who is heading in that direction.
> 
> * Do you like what I did there Dan  :wink:


Very witty! :lol:


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

I haven't got DBB booked, just the room. But rather than risk another 15 minutes conversation trying to get the woman on the phone to spell my name correctly, I'll change it when I get there!


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

raptoruk said:


> Yo guy's, are we staying 1 or 2 nights....?


I think everyone is only staying on the Saturday night (15th). [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Changes in the offing at work :? I'm not going to be able to confirm until closer to the date. :?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Was hoping we could meet for the cruise up Andy  Let me know


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

RK07 said:


> Right, I spoke with Clan McDuff last night. They don't offer discounts and prices start from Â£33pppn although this depends on what room you have.
> 
> I'm phoning back after lunch to verify how many rooms they have available. However, it would be good if I had a more definite list of people intending to stay. So far this would appear to be;
> 
> ...


Put me down for two please - I will call the hotel later today to confirm.

Can I suggest that you insert the names, location and details on the first post, so that people don't have to wade through the whole thread? Just trying to be helpful, as always!

Jock

8)


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Can't let it drop to the 2nd page :wink: Any further plans for the itinery Matthew ? Mrs Fyffe is such a laugh


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Has anyone recieved confirmation of their booking through the post yet? I haven't although the money came off my credit card on 3rd August. :?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

No not received anything yet either


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Matthew & Jim sorry lad's will have to pull out of the meeting had to change my holliday's from this month to next, have a great time see you all at the next meeting.
p.s matthew getting a test drive on sunday in the R8 at Perth Audi  are you doing any deals on them :wink:

P.P.S Jock forgot to give you the allen key for your coat hanger's, next time your passing pop in (mind and reverse into the drive :lol: )

Trev & Evelyn x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Trev

Thanks for the fitting service and you gave me an allen key! Anyway, who passes Limekilns??? :lol:

Jock

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> Trev
> 
> Thanks for the fitting service and you gave me an allen key! Anyway, who passes Limekilns??? :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > Trev
> ...


Charming!!!

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > jock said:
> ...


as alway's :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

As Matthew has stated he is away frequently here is what I can gather from the thread so far, it looks like this is the booked list, if anyone is missing please add your name. Meeting at the hotel www.clanmacduff.co.uk for 2pm.

Skydiver 
RK07 x 2
TT_Broonster x 2
VeeDubVan x 2
Wallsendmag x 2 :?: 
KammyTT x 2
raptoruk x 2
jock x 2
mac'sTT x 2

*RK07 Quote*
Saturday 15th September - Head out to Skye, Eileen Donan Castle at Lochlash and then over the bridge on Skye itself. I'll try to load some photos up at home of the views when I took an A6 over there. It was incredibly beautiful and the roads are pretty good too.

There is the The Aros Experience which I have not been to personally but always tempted whenever I have passed it and numerous other places to visit.


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

mac's TT said:


> As Matthew has stated he is away frequently here is what I can gather from the thread so far, it looks like this is the booked list, if anyone is missing please add your name. Meeting at the hotel www.clanmacduff.co.uk for 2pm.
> 
> Skydiver
> RK07 x 2
> ...


RaptorUK X 2


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Updated


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

mac's TT said:


> As Matthew has stated he is away frequently here is what I can gather from the thread so far, it looks like this is the booked list, if anyone is missing please add your name. Meeting at the hotel www.clanmacduff.co.uk for 2pm.
> 
> Skydiver
> RK07 x 2
> ...


Thanks for doing this - very grateful 

I'm flat out at work at the moment but I've got some holiday next week so I will spend a bit of time sorting this out and will put some more details up then.

I did get a phone call from Mrs Fyfe this week and she said they had 5 bookings for rooms. I thought this was a little low considering the list above. Might be worth calling to double check your booking.

Thanks all


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

What time are you planning to drive to Skye on Saturday - would help plan whether we should stay Friday night?

Jock

8)


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Called Mrs Fyfe this morning to confirm my booking (still nothing in the post). It was another battle of wits trying to confirm something simple, but at the end of it I think we established I do have a booking.

Well she suggested I have a room and said she would check and would call me back if there was a problem. And no call :roll: And my receipt is "in the post"!!! :lol:


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

Don't mean to hijack/derail this thread, but it seems to have the highest concentration of scottish members on the forum 

Do the scottish members have regular rolling road events? Or are any planned soon?

I quite fancy getting my TT RR'd somewhere like Dastek.

Would there be interest for such an event?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i would be up for it m8, did you have anywhere im mind?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

VeeDubDan said:


> Called Mrs Fyfe this morning to confirm my booking (still nothing in the post). It was another battle of wits trying to confirm something simple, but at the end of it I think we established I do have a booking.
> 
> Well she suggested I have a room and said she would check and would call me back if there was a problem. And no call :roll: And my receipt is "in the post"!!! :lol:


Just called tonight to get the same confused explanation, outcome is she will call and confirm :? There must be an easier way to do this, or is this the scottish faulty towers we are booked into :wink:  Oh and booking confirmation is in the post.


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Received our booking confirmation from Clan MacDuff in the post today. All details appear to be present & correct! Anyone else got theirs yet?


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Yeah I got mine today too. They called me up on Wednesday to say they were sending a second confirmation to me as the first one never showed up.

Sounds like the first batch was never sent and only when I queried it have they realised. Nevermind, all part of the fun! :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Have my confirmation too


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

And me 

Right I'm on holiday this week so can spend a bit of time looking at plans. Fort William to Skye is about 1 - 1.5hours if I remember correctly. I will be munro-ing (possibly tomorrow) during the next week and may pop over to the Cullins weather depending - that will give me a better idea.

I should be able to post some pics up letter this week as I'm getting to park a car (hopefully an RS4) next to a Tornado for some pics. Will post pictures and more details once it has taken place. Might end up with one on my office wall 8)

As for what time, I suppose the earlier the better although its a fair drive for everyone to get there. Is midday to early or would people prefer to say early afternoon. Thoughts?


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

It all depends what the plan for food in the evening is? If everyone is going to be eating in the hotel we would need to plan to be back in time for the hotel meal times.

So a meeting time could be worked out from there, allowing enough time to get to and from Skye etc.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Lunchtime is fine by me. We can eat at 8pm which should give us enough time to have a buzz around skye, most importantly, where is the nearest shell garage with v-power


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

trev said:


> Matthew & Jim sorry lad's will have to pull out of the meeting had to change my holliday's from this month to next, have a great time see you all at the next meeting.
> p.s matthew getting a test drive on sunday in the R8 at Perth Audi  are you doing any deals on them :wink:
> 
> take it your not giving any discounts then Matt on the R8??????


----------



## parky01 (Mar 27, 2007)

just looked at the thread and though fantastic probably not to late to join in, just checked my work dates and low and behold im friggin offshore yet again, fantastic....... gonna get to one yet :?

ps. I dont want an A4 again either LOL :wink:


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

RK07 said:


> And me
> 
> Right I'm on holiday this week so can spend a bit of time looking at plans. Fort William to Skye is about 1 - 1.5hours if I remember correctly. I will be munro-ing (possibly tomorrow) during the next week and may pop over to the Cullins weather depending - that will give me a better idea.
> 
> ...


We're more than happy with a lunchtime meet-up at Fort William. It gives us more time to mosey around in the afternoon, before getting back for dinner (and drinks!  ) at the hotel in the early evening.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Only problem would be the members travelling from the South , might be better to PM them Matthew and find out their opinions on the meet times.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

trev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew & Jim sorry lad's will have to pull out of the meeting had to change my holliday's from this month to next, have a great time see you all at the next meeting.
> ...


Sorry Trev, never saw your post.

I've never seen the work R8 and discount in the same sentence before - could you explain what this means? :roll: :wink:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Right, had a great day yesterday and the weather was awesome. Never made it to Skye but the west coast was beautiful anyway.

I think it would be good to meet up at about midday and head across to Skye. If I remember, Mrs Fyfe said that the rooms were not available til 2pm so this would mean that we would have to keep our things in the cars but as we're only going for one night I don't see that being a big issue.

This would allow plently of time on Skye as opposed to having to race there and back.

Perhaps it might be best to meet elsewhere, as opposed to Fort William. If everyone could post up their location then this would be appreciated.

List is as follows;

RK07
Mac's TT
VeeDubDan
Jock
KammyTT
TT Broonster
Skydiver
Raptor UK
Wallsendmag (?)

Have I missed anyone off?


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

If people are staying in Fort William the previous evening (Geordie contingent perhaps?) then isn't it better to keep to that location?

Jock

8)


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

jock said:


> If people are staying in Fort William the previous evening (Geordie contingent perhaps?) then isn't it better to keep to that location?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


Cheers Jock, can you also post up if you're keeping Mrs Fyfe company on the Friday?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Which day is the trip to Elian Donnan? I've never been and would love the trip up.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

saint said:


> Which day is the trip to Elian Donnan? I've never been and would love the trip up.


Good morning 

Eileen Donan will be on Saturday. Subject to the above we'll be meeting up at midday at Fort William. Let us know if you're keen 

Just a teaser from a previous trip:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I intend to come along for this one, emphasis on intend, and would be travelling up on the Saturday morning from Falkirk.

Anyone else heading up that morn?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

RK07 said:


> Right, had a great day yesterday and the weather was awesome. Never made it to Skye but the west coast was beautiful anyway.
> 
> I think it would be good to meet up at about midday and head across to Skye. If I remember, Mrs Fyfe said that the rooms were not available til 2pm so this would mean that we would have to keep our things in the cars but as we're only going for one night I don't see that being a big issue.
> 
> ...


RED - Drive down to meet Skydiver
DARK BLUE - meet with mac in Glasgow or Jock/Broonster in Edinburgh/Stirling.
DARK BLUE/BLUE and ORANGE - meet in Crianlarich

Everyone meet up in Invergarry en route to Skye.

If wallsendmag and raptoruk are staying overnight in Ft William then they can either wait to meet there or go up to Invergarry to meet the Northern contingent.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Saint , I'll be heading up that morning depending on wich route suits you. If you are staying overnight with us here are the hotel details www.clanmacduff.co.uk


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Best for me is Stirling - Callander - Crianlarich : therefore good to meet at the hotel or station car park.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

mac's TT said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > Right, had a great day yesterday and the weather was awesome. Never made it to Skye but the west coast was beautiful anyway.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

saint said:


> Best for me is Stirling - Callander - Crianlarich : therefore good to meet at the hotel or station car park.


Jock and Broonster are your best bet along with raptoruk and wallsendmag and I'll see you all in Crianlarich, or I may drive over to Stirling and meet you all there


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

RK07 said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > RK07 said:
> ...


No problem Matthew, looking forward to this


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Page 1 updated again


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Only 2 of us staying Matthew you have 4 in the post on 1st page :wink:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

mac's TT said:


> Only 2 of us staying Matthew you have 4 in the post on 1st page :wink:


Sorted


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Still no closer to being able to commit to this :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Best for me is Stirling - Callander - Crianlarich : therefore good to meet at the hotel or station car park.
> ...


Don't know where you are in Glasgow but it's just a short hop to Stirling (30 mins or so)


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I'm in the West end,just depends what our plans are, need to drop off the 2 girls before heading (my parents leave for Australia for 2 months this day also) and I'm guestimating it'll take us around 3.5 hrs to get to Ft William or 4ish to get to Invergarry, which means a 8am start without adding more time in getting to Stirling, I'll have a word with my better half and get back to you


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Still no closer to being able to commit to this :?


C'mon, you know that you want to show off that shiny Mk II.

Jock

8)


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

AberdeenAudi said:


> Update from RK07.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Is the 1200 meet on Saturday at the Clan Macduff?

I may be staying in the Fort William area on the Friday night too.

Jock


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

I may be staying in the Fort William area on the Friday night too.

Jock[/quote]

we are starting too think you dont like staying in Linlithgow jock your never their, Hows London? hit any night clubs yet


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

we cant make it, we have a wedding, i tried to get them to change the date but they said NO! :lol: :lol: i might not go well we shall see :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jock said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Still no closer to being able to commit to this :?
> ...


I do but we are so short of staff and with the new franchise taking over in December we have no chance of extra staff before then.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

jock said:


> AberdeenAudi said:
> 
> 
> > Update from RK07.
> ...


Good morning 

Mac suggested meeting at Invergarry at midday - I think this would be best as it is only a short drive from Fort William and easy for everyone to get too. Of course the big advantage being that its on the way to Skye


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> we cant make it, we have a wedding, i tried to get them to change the date but they said NO! :lol: :lol: i might not go well we shall see :wink:


Had you booked a room Kammy?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I suggest meeting at Ft William at 12:00, Invergarry at 01:00 as the drive to Ft William will take 3-3.5hrs and that is only from Glasgow, we could have travellers from N. England


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > we cant make it, we have a wedding, i tried to get them to change the date but they said NO! :lol: :lol: i might not go well we shall see :wink:
> ...


Nice Tornado ,F3?


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm heading up to Ft William on Friaday from Edinburgh, doing Ben Neris Saturday morning, then heading up to sutherland, depending on timing we may catch you for some of the tour from Ft William to Sky. Sunday through Monday we will be doing a grand tour of the rest of Scotland.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

We are meeting at 12 at Ft William and heading to Invergarry to meet the rest, if you want to PM your Mobile No I'll certainly give you a call on the day with an update.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

It probably optomistic to think we will be off the mountain by 12 so we will probably miss you guys, however if the weather is not good we will skip it and may catch you.

Given that the last two Scottish meets have have been far too short (and on overcrowded busy roads) for my liking, I decided to go on this extended tour, we will be doing something like this over 4 days.

Edinburgh to Tyndrum stop and try your hand at gold panning. Hire kit from By The Way campsite and hostel. 
After Bridge of Orchy the A82 heads out across Rannoch Moor, western Europe's largest remaining wilderness. Barren, spectacular landscapes! 
At the Kings House Hotel, head into the lounge and admire the view through the picture window - framed like a portrait is the view out to Buachaille Etive Mor, the great herdsman of Etive, an architypal mountain. 
The road descends into Glencoe. Admire the waterfalls at the Meeting of Three Waters. Admire the stone bridges on General Wade's military road. And more than all of these, admire the skyline above - a line of mountains to the left, and to the right the snaky spine of the Aonach Eagach ridge. Finally, at the bottom of the glen, stop and look out across the loch at mist-covered islets. 
From Fort William you can climb Ben Nevis, though it's a dull slog and not the prettiest of walks. 
Take the Road to the Isles, the A830, to the Glenfinnan Monument - an atmospheric spot at sunset. Optionally carry on to Arisaig (interesting museum), view the White Sands of Morar, or visit the port at Mallaig. 
Backtrack to the A82 and take the A87 to Kyle of Lochalsh. Cross the bridge to the Isle of Skye for a tour of the island. 
Head north to Torridon and walk some of the fine mountain paths here. 
Head north via Gairloch and Poolewe, maybe stop off at Poolewe Gardens. This coast enjoys warms waters from the gulf stream, and on a sunny day the beaches seem tropical. Ullapool is a small pocket of civilisation in this wilderness. 
Keeping on northwards along the coast there's a spectacular landscape of mountains rising from a rumpled blanket of ground - evocative names like Suilven and Stac Polly. See bananas growing in northern Scotland at the Hydroponicum at Achiltibuie. 
Return south and eastwards along the A835 toward the highland capital of Inverness. Perhaps stop in on the victorian spa resort of Strathpeffer for a break to enjoy the architecture. 
Muir of Ord, on the Black Isle (so named for its peaty soil) offers excellent (and free) distillery tours. 
In Inverness, walk along the mighty river Ness, cross the pedestrian suspension bridges, stroll by the cathedral. 
Drive east along the A96 to visit Moray. The sheltered waters of the Moray Firth offer dolphin spotting boat trips, or visit the Findhorn Foundation - an eco-community complete with houses built from recycled whisky barrels and a hobbit-hole meditation room built into the ground. At the market town of Elgin see the statue of the Wolf of Badenoch. At Fochabers tour the Baxter's Soup factory. 
Head south along the route of the River Spey into the depths of Speyside. Stop at Craigellachie for a drink in the hotel's whisky room, then on to Dufftown for a tour of the Glenffidich Distillery or the Speyside Cooperage. 
Continuing south the placenames read like labels in a whisky cabinet - Glenlivet, Tomnavoulin, Knockando, Tomintoul. 
Down again from the hills and you're at Balmoral Castle near Braemar. Take a castle tour. Or time your visit right and visit the Braemar Highland Gathering in early September. 
Optionally, head down the Glen Muick road from Ballater and take a walk through the Balmoral Estate to the summit of Lochnagar. (Remember Prince Charles' "The Old Man of Lochnagar"?) Anyway, this is a fine Munro to climb - much more rewarding than nasty of Ben Nevis. An easy ascent via estate track and good path leads you to a dip in the C-shaped summit ridge, giving fine views across the Grampians. 
Drive south through the Spittal of Glenshee pass, to Blairgowrie. 
Optionally detour to Glamis Castle (pronounced "Glaarms"), childhood home of the Queen Mother and a great castle to tour. Returning back onto the A93 you pass the Miekleour Beech Hedge, the tallest row of trees in Britain. 
From Perth continue down the A9 to Stirling - turn off beforehand into Bridge of Allan and visit the Wallace Monument, a grand memorial to William Wallace. (And learn how inaccurate Braveheart really was!)


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

No mention of malt whisky :? Why not book a room at the clan Macduff hotel for the Saturday and enjoy the convivial atmosphere (and bring the new digi gauge)  :wink:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

freegeek said:


> It probably optomistic to think we will be off the mountain by 12 so we will probably miss you guys, however if the weather is not good we will skip it and may catch you.
> 
> Given that the last two Scottish meets have have been far too short (and on overcrowded busy roads) for my liking, I decided to go on this extended tour, we will be doing something like this over 4 days.
> 
> ...


Potential downer for me but this may work to your advantage.

Rather shamefully considering I started the thread (  ) I may have to cancel as we are looking at buying another house in the Highlands and it looks likely that we will be viewing houses on this weekend. My wife's opinion is that finding the right house is more important. Try as I might I can't argue with her logic and objectiveness :? .

Freegeek, if you want to join up on this meet then you're welcome to take my room. Its non-refundable so its no use to me so someone may as well benefit from it.

To be fair with a variety of commitments I haven't been able to put in as much time as what I would have liked but would like to say thanks especially to Mac, Jock and VeeDubDan for their input.

If anyone else wants a free room for the night then let me know via PM.

Cheers

Matthew


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Nice Tornado ,F3?


Yep, lovely piece of metal.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

RK07 said:


> Potential downer for me but this may work to your advantage.
> 
> Rather shamefully considering I started the thread (  ) I may have to cancel as we are looking at buying another house in the Highlands and it looks likely that we will be viewing houses on this weekend. My wife's opinion is that finding the right house is more important. Try as I might I can't argue with her logic and objectiveness :? .
> 
> ...


Another house?!! You already have two! :? :lol:

Can't you put off viewing houses for 1 week?!


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

VeeDubDan said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > Potential downer for me but this may work to your advantage.
> ...


Yep, going for the hat-trick  We're looking at either buy to let or running it as a holiday home for part the year and a second home for the remainder.

Sadly there are two houses that we want to see and cannot see them this weekend coming as Naomi is babysitting for a wedding and obviously we need to see them asap in case they receive offers from other parties. As I said when (and admittedly it rarely occurs) a woman is objective its pretty hard to argue with their point and the last thing I want is for her to buy a house on my behalf :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sadly we will be unable to make it as I have to work some of that weekend :?


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Dropping like flies!!!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

AberdeenAudi said:


> Update from RK07.
> 
> To confirm that there is a Scottish meet on the 15/16 September in Fort William. We will be staying here ---> www.clanmacduff.co.uk . If you would like to book a room please call using the contact details on the website and ask for Mrs Fyfe.
> 
> ...


 UPDATED :-  
Looking like this now, anyone want to add comments about meet/cruise/times etc. We all need to know what is happening, who is staying on the Friday? and who wants to meet up on the way up on saturday?


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

We'r easy, can m,eet up on Friday evening or Saturday, just have to give us a little time catching the Scottish Brothers up....lol 8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

OMG the size of that pic - a google map of the route would do


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

You going to take the free room then saint :wink:


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

So what's the latest?

I think I'm the only car coming across from the east coast, so I'm guessing I'm just going to make my own way to FW (Clan McDuff) for 12pm. Unless anyone wants to tag along at any point?

Also something which has occurred to me is how are we going to recognise each other?!!! I don't know what anyone looks like! :lol: Is it a case of hanging around in the car park next to a TT!!?!

I'm going to be out of circulation for the next two nights so thought I'd stir the pot up before going!!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

You could meet up with skydiver on the way down. I think we should PM each other our mobile numbers and arrange to meet at the hotel at 12:00 (we cannot book in till 2pm), then head off to Skye together.. I can meet up with the east coast set on the way up at Crianlarich. Anybody got any better plans?


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Hello all!

Just back from a bit of touring & MTBing around the north of Scotland, so just catching up with the thread now. Pity there has been a few cancellations  But Mr & Mrs Broonster are still going 

We live in Armadale so we're heading up over the back of our place, up onto the M9 and through Callendar to Fort William. Anyone fancy meeting up around the M9, say at Stirling services?


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

mac's TT said:


> You could meet up with skydiver on the way down. I think we should PM each other our mobile numbers and arrange to meet at the hotel at 12:00 (we cannot book in till 2pm), then head off to Skye together.. I can meet up with the east coast set on the way up at Crianlarich. Anybody got any better plans?


Meet up at Crianlarich sounds like a plan - we'll meet up with you there. We'll be heading up the M9, cutting off at Callendar, so will be passing through Crianlarich on the way anyway....


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Just a quick post as no one has come back to me regarding the spare room so I called Mrs Fyfe (bless her) and she has allowed us Naomi and me to take our night at a different date.

Hope you all have a good time


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I 'll be leaving Glasgow at 09:00, so can meet Broonster and any others at Crianlarich around 10:15 if the traffics good. I'm guessing it should take around 1.5hrs to get from there to Fort William, let me know if that suits and I'll PM you my Mobile number. Matthew sorry you had to withdraw but glad you could alter your booking, hope to meet up with you at future cruises. I assume we are still going to Skye which will take around 2.5hrs from Ft William? Raptoruk are you going up on the Friday or do you want to meet on the way up? Saint are you still up for the cruise also?


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

We'll be staying at the Clan MacDuff on the Friday night, so will meet you all there at 1200 on Saturday and join the trip to Skye. But, we are planning to stay on Skye for a couple of nights, so will peel off there. Hope that's OK?

Jock

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> We'll be staying at the Clan MacDuff on the Friday night, so will meet you all there at 1200 on Saturday and join the trip to Skye. But, we are planning to stay on Skye for a couple of nights, so will peel off there. Hope that's OK?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


 you going undercover H :wink: enjoy the trip

ps tell Tracey we are asking for her


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

8)[/quote]

you going undercover H :wink: enjoy the trip

ps tell Tracey we are asking for her[/quote]

1. Drat, you guessed!

2. You can have her - but don't tell her I said so!

Jock

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> 8)


 you going undercover H :wink: enjoy the trip

ps tell Tracey we are asking for her[/quote]

1. Drat, you guessed!

2. You can have her - but don't tell her I said so!

Jock

what's her number again (0778********) :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

When are you going away Trev? I haven't seen your draft letter yet or permission to leave the country. :lol:

Jock


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I have just received a PM from John (mac's tt) and I had completely forgotton about this 

I am not long out of the hospital after becoming pretty ill. I did not receive good news at the hospital either, my liver is not in a good state so I can't drink, take pain killers or do anything that could upset it further. I also have to go for weekly blood tests to see what is happening with the levels etc

I wish I could be there but its best I don't risk driving anywhere to far away from home and my other half would only worry......

Sincere apologies if it has caused any hassle.

Dave


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

skydiver said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just received a PM from John (mac's tt) and I had completely forgotton about this
> 
> ...


Just ignore my PM then  . Hope you are feeling well soon and we will see you at the next meet.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't worry about me stuck at work while the sun shines and freight trains burst into flames


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

I'm back on the case after being away for the last couple of days.

Given that Skydiver is not coming it sounds like the only meeting point on route will be Crianlarich at 10:15am???!!

If so that's fine by me. According to Google thats 3 hours from Aberdeen so guess I'll be setting off early!!! Hope the Tomtom works! :lol:

Will PM my mobile number to Broonster and Mac's TT!


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Where are we meeting in Crianlarich? I've never been there before so it needs to be something easy! 

How many people do we have left going? A few have dropped out by now!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Crianlarich is not large, the 1st person there can call/text where they are, only 1 road out going to Ft William so should meet at garage/layby etc. arranging for around 10am, think there will be 3/4 of us in crianlarich and meet with jock at hotel, hope the weather holds, looks a bit iffy for tomorrow. Raptoruk is the only member yet to post his arrangements, I have PM'ed him.


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Mac / Dan

I have PM'd my mobile number to you both. We'll aim to see you in Crianlarich at about 10am-ish. I'm sure there is a wee car park next to some public toilets there, so it may be an idea to meet there. It may also give everyone a chance to relieve themselves before we hit the road to Fort William! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> When are you going away Trev? I haven't seen your draft letter yet or permission to leave the country. :lol:
> 
> Jock


Hi H on holiday from wednesday  not got anything booked as yet trying to get evelyn up to this meeting :roll: 
as for the draft never had time this week been very busy on call hardly been in Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£s :lol: but when i get it finished will e-mail it to you to have a look cheers


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

skydiver said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just received a PM from John (mac's tt) and I had completely forgotton about this
> 
> ...


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Sorry to let every body dwon, can't make the meet due to work tomorrow, hope U all have a good time...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh dear - it's pissing down - hope you are all not too wet. :?


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

John C said:


> Oh dear - it's pissing down - hope you are all not too wet. :?


What are you talking about?! It was glorious sunshine over on Skye and the views were simply magnificent. Fort William was the same - beautiful sunny skies!

*COUGH*

Hmm, yeah, okay - my quattro has never worked so hard on those bloody puddle ridden roads! :lol:

Will get the pictures posted up as soon as we can - once we've dried the flippin' camera out! :roll:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Still applying the aftersun, should have used a higher factor (oh well) :wink: , hope A is feeling better [smiley=sick2.gif] , will post pic's up when my sunburn has cooled sufficiently  , had a great time with excellent company, pics to come later


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Yeah Iâ€™m so glad I packed the shorts and shades! At least we know where the water comes from for Highland whisky now! :lol:

Thanks to everyone who managed to attend in the end, it was nice to meet some new people. Despite the near non stop rain Fiona and I had a really good time. We clocked up over 600 miles during the two days. The drive back to Fort William from Skye (with virtually no traffic) was the highlight.

We had no complaints with the hotel. It was clean and tidy and they were very welcoming. Their lack of ability at dealing with payments was more than made up by the â€œcomedy waitressâ€ on Saturday night!!!

I hope Amanda is feeling better Neil?!

Here are the best pics I have from the weekend. For some reason none actually have a TT in it!!!

The castle at the Kyle of Lochalsh. The photos canâ€™t show how bad the wind and rain was!!! :? 

















The harbour at Portree, Skye. It was raining there too!

















The large waterfall on the way to Portree. Itâ€™s a lot bigger than it looks. We werenâ€™t going to get any better photos as we were getting soaked!









The stunning view from the hotel on Sunday morning. Some paid extra for a balcony :roll:  It was worth it for this view!









We went home via a stop off for lunch in Pitlochry. The road there was narrow but there were some great views and nice small towns along the way. Perhaps future meet venues! Guess what, it was raining in Pitlochry! A shot of the dam and the view looking downstream, plus the main street.

























From Pitlochry we went up to Braemar and home to Aberdeen through Royal Deeside. This is the road to Braemar. It was a bit twisty and narrow to start with but improved along the way. There were some stunning views along the way.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Well if you are bored with the scenery, here are a few (emphasise few) of the cars, had a great time and the only damper (pun intended) was the weather, but the company more than made up for it. Left a card for you Neil  , Dan still can't believe you use the Mk II as a weekender  , Henry and Tracey hope you enjoyed Skye, see you all at the next meet. Neil if you fancy a pint on matchday give me a bell.










without the dash










You can just make out Neil, is that the blue panda 300bhp at the front ? :wink:










The only pic of Jock in full (in launch mode) :wink:










Some of Dan's weekend runaround :wink: And another of Jock before he shot off :wink:


















Some Clever (thanks Amanda) shots of Neils weekender :wink:


















The full entourage










Neil making sure his ESP works


















Dan's turn in the arty pics


























Trying to shelter behind a bush (we can see you) we made use of the balcony in the end :wink:










Making a break for it










And then there was one, taken after the 2 4x4's left (didn't want to tell you Neil) :wink:










All in all a great time and I would do it all again, even with Mrs Bates..................................... sorry Fyffe.

John & Gael


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

John & Gael at Glen Garry:


Gael taking a few snaps in the sunshine on Skye:


Jock & Tracey (just!), Dan & Fiona then John & Gael:






Time for the Quattro to take a break!


Even though the weather was rubbish, we had a fab time and really enjoyed ourselves. Some of the roads were great to drive on, particularly on the way back from Skye when we had the roads to ourselves practically. What a joy Quattro is in weather like that!

Great company to be with on the trip and look forward to seeing you all again next time, although hopefully we can get a bit of sunshine!

You'll also be glad to hear that Amanda is fine - she slept all the way back in the car, which meant I could get the foot down a bit without her glancing over at the speedo all the time  Needless to say, I doubt she'll be near venison pie for a while! She 'worked from home' today and is right as rain again.

John, I might just give you a ring for that pint before a game :wink:

Dan, your trip back to Aberdeen looked a great wee drive going by your pics - hopefully you won't have to travel as far next time


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Well, it doesn't rain forever on Skye - honest! Just got back from a great weekend there!

Jock

8)



















A bit blurry - through the screen - but worth it!


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

Sorry I missed it guys, next time. Thanks for the get well wishes also


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Why is it that ScoTTish TT meets have a water theme???:!:

Fab pics tho 8)

Hev x


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Welcome back Hev, hope you had a great time in NY, a little bird tells me you have an announcement to make........... :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> Why is it that ScoTTish TT meets have a water theme???:!:
> 
> Fab pics tho 8)
> 
> Hev x


What are you trying to say [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mac's TT said:


> Welcome back Hev, hope you had a great time in NY, a little bird tells me you have an announcement to make........... :wink:


I did thanks. A little bird in the form of JC can I presume? Yup, you are right .................. http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=97852

            

Hev x


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Can just see it, TT guard of honour :wink:


----------

